# Excellant service from LeisureTech



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

After two years of fault finding and failing to find the 12v fault with our son's m/h even after taking it too an electrician, a technician and even a magician I eventually convinced Stu to take it to LeisureTech Services at Clitheroe.

Well after much searching and checking the magic pair of Jeff and Phil have done what all else had failed. They have sorted the 12v charging problem out, done some re-wiring put in the correct fuses, wired the hab. batteries to the engine charging system (has never been there before) and generally done an excellant job for Stu.

Well done LeisureTech and a big thank you from me and Stu, certainly a 5 star company who do exactly what they say they can and will do.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Have to agree with whistlinggypsy

We had an alarm fitted by them a few years ago. Great service :wink:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Got to agree, had solar and sat work done by them and always top draw.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

secdonded, done me proud

Installed a diesel on board generator fantastic also some other work a retro fitted cruise control and tinkered with my Alden sat broadband

Nice new clean premises and looking to move plus the tame cockerel is fun

Gallons of tea ran me to Clitheroe to pick up hire car

Pleasant, profesional, clean and pretty tidy

I then se pent two days with You knopw who

Took an hour to find someoen to run me into Preston to pick up a hire car


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Excellent service from leisuretech*

Just caught up with this post as we've been away in France. How funny Jeff and Phil sorted out our son Stu's VW camper and it's peculiar wiring. They are a great firm to deal with and even bought in a TV bracket to see if it would fit in the cupboard for us, it did so no more stiff neck. A great pair of characters who have done work for us for many years.


----------

